# Stainless Steel Hinge



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Is there such a thing like a stainless steel hinge, a small one about 1 inch long with small screws? I am going to make this thing called a "tostonera" and was wondering if stainless steel hinges existed. Click below to see what a "tostonera" looks like. A tostonera is the stuff you use to press plantains to make "tostones". I already have a tostonera but the hinges that I have are all rusted from getting wet all the time. I figure I ask here before I go to the hardware store looking for one. Anybody?

P.S. If you want to look at different pictures of other "tostoneras", just look it up on Google on the images link. Later...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Have you tried Van *****?


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Not yet, I will have to check them out. Thanks Mike. I found some brass ones in Lowes the other day. When I get a chance I will try and post some pictures of how I made the new one. Later....


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Try Rockler,They have a great asst. of hinges.They might have something, Learning Herb


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

That's okay, I'm not looking for the hinges anymore. Thanks though.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

This is a response to an old post. I was looking through my new Lee Valley Hardware Catalog and see that they now sell Stainless-Steel Hinges. I remembered this post from a few months ago and thought I'd let anyone know who might be looking that Lee Valley does have them. Check out www.leevalley.com
~Julie~


----------

